# لماذا اسمه سبت النور ، السبت الذي يسبق احد القيامة ؟؟



## thunder (4 مايو 2013)

*لماذا اسمه سبت النور ، السبت الذي يسبق احد القيامة ؟؟
* *أهم ملاحظة يخطئ بها معظم المسيحيين هي أن سبت النور ليس أحد القيامة ، فالسيد المسيح النور الازلي، ما زال في قبره ولم يقم من الموت حتى صباح الاحد 
* *
 السيد  المسيح له المجد منذ أن مات على الصليب يوم الجمعة عصراً نزل إلى الهاوية  أي الجحيم لِيَطرَح الشيطان خارجاً ويُقيِّده ، ويُحرِّر أرواح الأبرار  الذين رقدوا على رجائه ويُدخِلهم الى الفردوس، فيسمّى سبت النور لأن السيد  المسيح أنار على الذين كانوا في الظلمة أي الهاوية بدليل أن الكتاب المقدّس  يعلن ( ١٦الشعب الجالس في ظلمة أبصر نورا عظيما ،  والجالسون في كورة الموت وظلاله أشرق عليهم نور". ) متى 4: 16
 وكذلك يقول الرسول بولس ( وأما أنه صعِدَ فما هو إلاّ أنه نزَلَ أيضاً إلى أقسام الأرض السُّفلى) أفسس 4: 9. 
والرسول بطرس يؤيد ذلك قائلاً (الذي فيه أيضاً ذهبَ فكَرزَ للأرواح التي في السجن)1بطرس 3: 19.
* * لنتذكر أن  يوم الخميس حدث العشاء الأخير و هو آخر عشاء للسيد المسيح مع تلاميذه و  بعد ألقي القبض عليه و تمت محاكمته من قبل محكمة السنهدريم اليهودية و  حكموا عليه بالموت و يوم الجمعة العظئمة أو الحزينة حصلت حادثة الصلب و يوم الاحد باكراً قام السيد المسيح من بين الأموات فلماذا يسمى يوم السبت سبت النور ؟؟؟* 
.
*





* * 
لا يمكن بحث أي مفهوم بالعهد  الجدد العهد الذي ابتدأ مع ولادة السيد المسيح أو شرح أي شيء من الانجيل ما  لم يكن بالاستناد الى أساس موجود و كتابي بالعهد القديم ..
* * لنبدأ مع أنوار السبت اليهودية ..
* * يوم السبت هو يوم العبادة في  اليهودية ، فعند غروب الشمس من يوم الجمعة تبدأ ربّة البيت في إشعال شموع  السبت، وتسمى نور السبت أو أضواء السبت.
* *  The Sabbath light 
* * و هي مصابيح خاصة أو أضواء زائدة  عما هو معتاد. وأثناء هذه الإضاءة تدعو في صلاتها أن يبارك الله عملها  وأسرتها. والصيغة المألوفة لديهم هي : « يا الله يا ربنا ، يا ملك الكون، يا من قدستنا بوصاياك ، وأوصيتنا أن نضيء يوم السبت».
* * وكلمة سبت معناها الراحة و لكنه  ليس يوم كآبة، بل هو وقت سرور وبهجة، ويستمر هذا اليوم حتى غروب شمسه،   وإذا كانوا في المعبد فإنهم يعودون ليجدوا مائدتهم معدة. ويبدأ الزوج يرتل  دعاءه لزوجته، ثم يقرأ بعض فقرات من سفر التكوين مما يتعلق ببدء الخليقة  والراحة يوم السبت ثم يتناول رغيفاً فيقرأ عليه أيضاً ويباركها. ثم يقدمها  لزوجته ولأولاده، ثم يتناول رغيفاً فيقرأ عليه أيضاً ويباركه ثم يقسمه بين  أفراد الأسرة، ثم يتلو ذلك طعام العشاء.
* * ++++++++++++++++
* *
سبت النور في المسيحية و هو السبت الذي يسبق احد القيامة الاحد الذي شهد قيامة السيد المسيح من بين الأموات بشهادة جميع الديانات ..

 * * "إِذْ قَالَ اللهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ"
* *  «تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ» 

 * * فالسيد المسيح سبق و أنبأ عن صلبه  و قيامته لرسله و لهذا حرص اليهود على ان يحرس الجنود الرومان القبر ، فهم  خافوا أن يسرق تلاميذه الجثمان الطاهر و يدعوا أن نبوءته تحققت و لكن رغم  هذا الاحتياط فإن كلام الرب تم و حدثت القيامة المزلزلة التي كانت ميلاد  للصلحة الكبيرة بين الله و البشر بعد طردهم من جنة عدن ..
* * فصلب السيد المسيح و قيامته هو الذي سمح للانسان بالعودة الى حضن الله الآب ..
.
* *




* * 
نعود لموضوع سبت النور أو سبت  الفرح و هو كلمة اصطلاحية أخذت أبعادها من شعلة مقدسة تنطلق من كنيسة  القيامة و المكان الذي وضع فيه الجسد لثلاثة أيام قبل القيامة ، حيث يظهر النور في قبر السيد المسيح في كنيسة القيامة، وينطلق هذا النور ويشعل الشموع التي توزع على كل الموجودين ..
* * ولا يكون النور المقدّس مُحرِقًا  لبضع دقائق و  يقوم الشعب الحاضر بتمرير أيديهم في النور ومسح وجوههم به  كما ليغتسلوا . وكثيرون يتحدّثون عن مشاعر فائقة الوصف تنتابهم من جرّاء  هذا الفعل، سلامًا عميقًا مفرحًا يفوق الإدراك. ثمّ بعد فترة من الوقت  تتحول شعلة النور إلى شعلة من النار عادية. 
___________
*
*أهم ملاحظة ان لا تاخذنا مظهر الشعلة المقدسة عن معاني الصلب و القيامة الحقيقية كما هو حاصل و تبعدنا عن التفكر بالكتاب المقدس الى النظر الى اي نور خاطف يبعدنا عن النور الحقيقي في تعاليم السيد المسيح
*​*
 *​


----------



## mgzgelo (4 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل منك و معلومة مش كل الناس بيكونوا فاهمينها ميرسى لحضرتك


----------



## thunder (4 مايو 2013)

مشكور و هذا نور السبت لهذا العام مع التاكيد أن المذيعة أخطات عندما قالت ان السيد المسيح قام يوم السبت

[YOUTUBE]jEBvuzKcQcg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]x1Ju90ZiGOM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uKO7pPS4JwQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hMZRXuSuaY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Xsit5IFMLl0[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## thunder (5 مايو 2013)

.*
**كل عيد قيامة و أنتم بخير *

قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه في حياته متنبئاً بما سيحصل له


 لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال، هكذا يكون  ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال. ( متى : 12-40 ) 


 و كما أنبأ السيد المسيح تلاميذه في حياته حصل فبعد صلبه و موته لثلاثة أيام قام و أقام الجنس البشري من خطيئته و أعاد البشر لحضن الآب بعد أن طردهم منها آدم في جنة عدن 

يقول الانجيل

لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع، هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع ( كورنثوس الأولى : 15-22 )

 فطوبى لمن يؤمن بالمخلص الذي افتداه و أحياه الى الأبد ( مهما كان دينه ) و موت السيد المسيح و قيامته حولت أجسادنا الأرضيّة المائتة  لروح سماوية لا تفنى​ 
*



*

*‫١- ثم في أول  الأسبوع، أول الفجر، أتين إلى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذي أعددنه، ومعهن  أناس.*
*‫٢- فوجدن الحجر مدحرجا عن  القبر،*
*‫٣- فدخلن ولم يجدن جسد  الرب يسوع.*
*‫٤- وفيما هن محتارات  في ذلك، إذا رجلان وقفا بهن بثياب براقة.*
*‫٥- وإذ كن خائفات ومنكسات وجوههن إلى الأرض، قالا  لهن:"لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الأموات؟*
*‫٦- ليس هو ههنا، لكنه قام! اذكرن كيف كلمكن وهو بعد في  الجليل*
*‫٧- قائلا: إنه ينبغي أن  يسلم ابن الإنسان في أيدي أناس خطاة، ويصلب، وفي اليوم الثالث  يقوم".*
*‫٨- فتذكرن  كلامه،*
*‫٩- ورجعن من القبر،  وأخبرن الأحد عشر وجميع الباقين بهذا كله.*
*‫١٠- وكانت مريم المجدلية ويونا ومريم أم يعقوب  والباقيات معهن، اللواتي قلن هذا للرسل.*
*‫١١- فتراءى كلامهن لهم كالهذيان ولم  يصدقوهن.*
*‫١٢- فقام بطرس وركض إلى  القبر، فانحنى ونظر الأكفان موضوعة وحدها، فمضى متعجبا في نفسه مما  كان.*
*‫١٣- وإذا اثنان منهم كانا  منطلقين في ذلك اليوم إلى قرية بعيدة عن أورشليم ستين غلوة، اسمها  "عمواس".*
*‫١٤- وكانا يتكلمان  بعضهما مع بعض عن جميع هذه الحوادث.*
*‫١٥- وفيما هما يتكلمان ويتحاوران، اقترب إليهما يسوع نفسه وكان يمشي  معهما.*
*‫١٦- ولكن أمسكت أعينهما  عن معرفته.*
*‫١٧- فقال لهما:"ما  هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به وأنتما ماشيان عابسين؟"*
*‫١٨- فأجاب أحدهما، الذي اسمه كليوباس وقال له:"هل  أنت متغرب وحدك في أورشليم ولم تعلم الأمور التي حدثت فيها في هذه  الأيام؟"*
*‫١٩- فقال لهما:"وما  هي؟" فقالا:"المختصة بيسوع الناصري، الذي كان إنسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول  أمام الله وجميع الشعب.*
*‫٢٠- كيف  أسلمه رؤساء الكهنة وحكامنا لقضاء الموت وصلبوه.*
*‫٢١- ونحن كنا نرجو أنه هو المزمع أن يفدي إسرائيل.  ولكن، مع هذا كله، اليوم له ثلاثة أيام منذ حدث ذلك.*
*‫٢٢- بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا إذ كن باكرا عند  القبر،*
*‫٢٣- ولما لم يجدن جسده  أتين قائلات: إنهن رأين منظر ملائكة قالوا إنه حي.*
*‫٢٤- ومضى قوم من الذين معنا إلى القبر، فوجدوا هكذا  كما قالت أيضا النساء، وأما هو فلم يروه".*
*‫٢٥- فقال لهما:"أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في  الإيمان بجميع ما تكلم به الأنبياء!*
*‫٢٦- أما كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده؟"*
*‫٢٧- ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما  الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب.*​


----------



## thunder (5 مايو 2013)




----------

